# App issue. (Android)



## Gustavo Espinosa (Jan 19, 2017)

I have problem this morning and uninstall the app to reinstalled but wen i download the app and click on the file don't open nothing, show a message "can't open file" any idea?

I already turn on the unknown sources.! help i need the app to get my blocks for tomorrow :S

Thanks


----------



## Gustavo Espinosa (Jan 19, 2017)

i fix it... just download the ASTRO file manager  thanks any way


----------

